# XBMC sur AppleTV personne à tester ???



## TRN (10 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

je  suis regulierement l'evolution du media Center XBMC qui me parait fort bien...

et il  existe une version pour ATV avec install a partir d'une cle USB

Suis a acheter cette machine si cela fonctionne
cdlt


----------



## t1pex (20 Novembre 2008)

oui ça existe.

recherche sur google  apple tv hack

mais je trouve que XBMC ne fonctionne pas très bien sur ATV.

En tous cas sur ma TV j'ai des soucis de résolution avec


----------

